# Anyone here live in South Africa? I need a freind=]



## Tan-Tan

awprint:Hi All,

I'm a young recurve shooter and it's the holidays here in KwaZulu-Natal. I've posted this thread because I want to meet new South Africans, even though I've lived in S.A. all my life it's still good to meet new people. 

Anyway I'm bored stiff because my Mom owns a nursery and it's either work or stay home and rott... It gets worse, nearly all my freinds are busy or away. 

I think, no wait not I think I KNOW, the best thing about these holidays is that I get more time to shoot my bow:winkWAY COOL HEY)

Ok now I would REALLY like a freind to talk to and e-mail or write to. If you live in S.A. PLEASE let me know

awprint:Tan-Tan

e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> awprint:Hi All,
> 
> I'm a young recurve shooter and it's the holidays here in KwaZulu-Natal. I've posted this thread because I want to meet new South Africans, even though I've lived in S.A. all my life it's still good to meet new people.
> 
> Anyway I'm bored stiff because my Mom owns a nursery and it's either work or stay home and rott... It gets worse, nearly all my freinds are busy or away.
> 
> I think, no wait not I think I KNOW, the best thing about these holidays is that I get more time to shoot my bow:winkWAY COOL HEY)
> 
> Ok now I would REALLY like a freind to talk to and e-mail or write to. If you live in S.A. PLEASE let me know
> 
> awprint:Tan-Tan
> 
> e-mail me at: [email protected]



hey sorry but i don't think there is any S.A.s here other that you, but hey I'll be your friend it you want:wink: my sister's best friend she met on the internet and never met her til like 2 years ago:wink:


----------



## kegan

Tons of friends here! SHoot a bow, and you're golden:wink:.

Hey, are you allowed to bowhunt in SA?


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Thanks*

Hello

Thanks Armyboy I accept your offer...Do you have an e-mail address? Thank you for being so kind as to replyI love meeting people :wink:

Yes you are allowed to hunt in S.A. But I think you need a permit or something and they cost a small fortune.

Yes I do shoot. It's a recurve.

awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## master hunter

u really liv in south aferica??????


----------



## Crispy

take up wakeskating i know like 3 people in SA that wakeskate, thats a good wy to get outa the house and make friends, + it is awesome.. if you dont know what it is, look it up on youtube or something


----------



## Tan-Tan

master hunter said:


> u really liv in south aferica??????


Hello

Yes of course I live in South Africa, born and bread here It's absolutely beautifull!!:tongue:

awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## 2wyoming

Well I should be seeing you about this time next year. 

My Grandfather and I are going to Africa for my graduation present.

he's already been about 5 or 6 times, and taken Elephant, cape Buffalo, Leopard, Lioness, and plenty of plains game.


----------



## Tan-Tan

*That's cool*

Hi 2wyoming

Your Grandpa sounds amazingand I can't wait to meet you, what part of Africa are you going to?

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Tan-Tan.. just so you know, we do have a SA forum.. :wink:

Here is the link to it... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=129

:welcome: to AT... :tea:


----------



## 2wyoming

Tan-Tan said:


> Hi 2wyoming
> 
> Your Grandpa sounds amazingand I can't wait to meet you, what part of Africa are you going to?
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


We're not sure yet. The prices went WAYY up in most places, so we are still debating on where to go.


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Hello
> 
> Yes of course I live in South Africa, born and bread here* It's absolutely [/B]beautifull!!:tongue:
> 
> awprint:Tan-Tan*


*

i can only imagine*


----------



## Tan-Tan

IGluIt4U said:


> Tan-Tan.. just so you know, we do have a SA forum.. :wink:
> 
> Here is the link to it...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=129
> 
> :welcome: to AT... :tea:


Thanks for the heads-up:wink:

awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Wow Africa seriously is AMAZING*



armyboy said:


> i can only imagine


You should see it for yourself then you'll feel speechless :wink::wink:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> You should see it for yourself then you'll feel speechless :wink::wink:


kill a lion yet?


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Hope you can make it*



2wyoming said:


> We're not sure yet. The prices went WAYY up in most places, so we are still debating on where to go.


Good luck with that

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*No way*



armyboy said:


> kill a lion yet?


No and I don't plan to any time soon because you can't eat the meat (unless you're mad) and it seems cruel to kill something just for it's looks!:sad:

Imagine being shot by an elephant (or something that can't eat meat) and being skinned then laid all over it's floor!ukey:ukey:ukey:

I wouldn't mind shooting an impala or something instead though because you eat the meat and use the skin and horns for desplay and then the dribs-and-drabs can be given to the dogs (if it doesn't make them sick)

Sorry about the lecture it's just that I'm very "environmentally friendly":wink:. I can't even squash a bug!ukey:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## 2wyoming

Tan-Tan said:


> No and I don't plan to any time soon because you can't eat the meat (unless you're mad) and it seems cruel to kill something just for it's looks!:sad:
> 
> Imagine being shot by an elephant (or something that can't eat meat) and being skinned then laid all over it's floor!ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> I wouldn't mind shooting an impala or something instead though because you eat the meat and use the skin and horns for desplay and then the dribs-and-drabs can be given to the dogs (if it doesn't make them sick)
> 
> Sorry about the lecture it's just that I'm very "environmentally friendly":wink:. I can't even squash a bug!ukey:
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:




Meat of ALL animals, is either eaten, or given to the people in the Village.
None of the meat is wasted. Not even Lions, and Elephants.


----------



## Tan-Tan

*2wyoming*

Ok then it's fine I understand now.

Sorry about the lecture

awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Tan-Tan...again*

Hello

No one has a reply for that?:mg:

Oh well, not to worry want to chat about anything else...anyone?

Untill soon,
Tan-Tan


----------



## country girl

*Well, hello!*

Hello, and nice to hear from you. What else do you like to do? How old are You? Just somthing to hear from you. You know conversation starter....


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Aloha...laugh out loud*

Hi out there,

Well I like to shoot my bow, play hockey, hang out with my freinds and surf the net. 

I also love to play around outside...I'm a true farm girl and I live in the suburbs of Hilton, South Africa on a large property I have 3 dogs, 3 cats, a lot of fish(lost count:wink and a whole bunch of birds outside (they love my garden)

I am a 13 year old girl with honey blonde hair and brown eyes, I shoot an Internature Bullseye (recurve freestyle)

awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Hi out there,
> 
> Well I like to shoot my bow, play hockey, hang out with my freinds and surf the net.
> 
> I also love to play around outside...I'm a true farm girl and I live in the suburbs of Hilton, South Africa on a large property I have 3 dogs, 3 cats, a lot of fish(lost count:wink and a whole bunch of birds outside (they love my garden)
> 
> I am a 13 year old girl with honey blonde hair and brown eyes, I shoot an Internature Bullseye (recurve freestyle)
> 
> awprint:Tan-Tan


i didn't now you have blonde hair and brown eyes:sad: why didn't you tell me? :wink: just messsing:wink: how you got a bunch of land in the suburbs? 
i'll talk with u more on email PS. check it:wink:


----------



## b18intega

sorry too many snakes in south africa


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Really...?*

Not in Durban and Pietermaritzberg

There are as many snakes as flying pigs...LOL:flypig:

There are plenty spiders though:spider:
awprint:Tan-Tan


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Me...again*

Ok so no one has an answer to that either? Come on guys let's keep this thread alive...

Ok conversation starter...

My favourite colour is blue...What's yours?

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## Bowhunt4life

[:wink: Hey there Tan Tan ill also be a new friend to


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Ok so no one has an answer to that either? Come on guys let's keep this thread alive...
> 
> Ok conversation starter...
> 
> My favourite colour is blue...What's yours?
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


red really great conversation starter:wink:


----------



## bissen00

mine is blue to how do you play hockey in africa?
bissen


----------



## armyboy

bissen00 said:


> mine is blue to how do you play hockey in africa?
> bissen


same way they play in Miami:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Laugh out loud*



armyboy said:


> same way they play in Miami:wink:


So true

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## armyboy

tan tan you here stay on you see this?


----------



## Tan-Tan

Bowhunt4life said:


> [:wink: Hey there Tan Tan ill also be a new friend to


Thank you and I accept

E-mail me at: [email protected] :wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## armyboy

armyboy said:


> tan tan you here stay on you see this?


tan tan chech you PM:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Sorry Armyboy but my times up for now I have to go and pack for my trip

See you soon...
Bye
Tan-Tan


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Sorry Armyboy but my times up for now I have to go and pack for my trip
> 
> See you soon...
> Bye
> Tan-Tan


your just about to go on your trip, are you one of those late birds? i pack my bags for a ten day trip lick a week before hand:wink: talk later


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Well...*

Yup...Something like that...Laugh out loud

Tanzawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

hey tan-tan the youth forum is so much fun. South Africa sounds cool. My favorite color is blue. hockey is fun but i dont play organized ice hockey just a game or two in the street.

Do you play organised hockey


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Yebo yes...*

Yes I do play organized hockey but not on ice we play on either an astro(Sinthetic grass on concrete) or a sport field.

Tanzawprint:


----------



## Hoyttboy

i am planing to go to africa on a hunt for my graduation present. didn't know id need my ice. gear. j/k heres another friend


----------



## master hunter

hav u killed anything with ur bow yet??


----------



## Tan-Tan

Hoyttboy said:


> i am planing to go to africa on a hunt for my graduation present. didn't know id need my ice. gear. j/k heres another friend


Hello

Thank-you for your support and I'd love to see you soon.:tongue::wink:

awprint:Tanz


----------



## Tan-Tan

master hunter said:


> hav u killed anything with ur bow yet??


No not yet but hopefully I might up grade onto a compound bow sometime soon.:zip::wink:

awprint:Tanz


----------



## Tan-Tan

Tan-Tan said:


> No not yet but hopefully I might up grade onto a compound bow sometime soon.:zip::wink:
> 
> awprint:Tanz


Any suggestions??

awprint:Tanz...Again:embara:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Upgrade to a compound? Recently ive found myself "downgrading" to homemade wooden longbows. I think traditional/primitive is so much fun.

I love my compound bow too. Its a hoyt x tec. i would highly recomend it.


----------



## kegan

I agree with David- "upgrading" is the wrong word. "Switching" might be better, but definately not "upgrading".

I use nothing _but_ gear I've made myself. It costs me pretty much nothing and I can have whatever I want. Also lets me be creative/artistic.

You could buy a compound with a sight, rest, stabilizer, carbon arrows, and all that other good stuff, but why would you go to all that toruble to take the fun outta it:wink:?


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Any suggestions??
> 
> awprint:Tanz...Again:embara:


hey tammy, your pulling 20 lb on your recuive right? i would try browning adrenaline, they have a 30-40 lb bow also browning rage are good weights. ask your dad, he can problably tell you more then me, since he has his own archery shop.:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Oopsi*



kegan said:


> I agree with David- "upgrading" is the wrong word. "Switching" might be better, but definately not "upgrading".
> 
> I use nothing _but_ gear I've made myself. It costs me pretty much nothing and I can have whatever I want. Also lets me be creative/artistic.
> 
> You could buy a compound with a sight, rest, stabilizer, carbon arrows, and all that other good stuff, but why would you go to all that toruble to take the fun outta it:wink:?


Hello

I'm sorry:embara: I had to go in a hurry so my choice of words weren't the best:sad:

Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Aloha*



armyboy said:


> hey tammy, your pulling 20 lb on your recuive right? i would try browning adrenaline, they have a 30-40 lb bow also browning rage are good weights. ask your dad, he can problably tell you more then me, since he has his own archery shop.:wink:


:hello2:Hello

Thanks for all your input guys

Yes I do agree that I should speek to my Dad but I'd also like the advice of others so that at least i have a variety of answers-the first answer isn't always right if you know what I mean

Tammyawprint:


----------



## master hunter

Tan-Tan said:


> No not yet but hopefully I might up grade onto a compound bow sometime soon.:zip::wink:
> 
> awprint:Tanz


i would suggest alpine or bowtech.


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry:embara: I had to go in a hurry so my choice of words weren't the best:sad:
> 
> Tanzawprint:


Whoops:zip:! I didin't mean to yell at you, I just get frustrated at the "newer is always better" mentality that seems to fall upon archery. For example, there was an article in a magazine where the author blatantly disregards anything but the newer compounds, with sights, shooting with a release. He claimed that these bows left accuracy more up to the shooter than ever before, instead of the equipment. Completely backwards. So, I'm sorry, I just try to let everyone know that selfbows are still good. Ask anyone here- I never shut up about 'em:wink:!


----------



## bowhunter1347

so whats Africa like, I really want to know


----------



## MuzzyMarksman

Tan-Tan said:


> Ok so no one has an answer to that either? Come on guys let's keep this thread alive...
> 
> Ok conversation starter...
> 
> My favourite colour is blue...What's yours?
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


Green!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman

kegan said:


> Whoops:zip:! I didin't mean to yell at you, I just get frustrated at the "newer is always better" mentality that seems to fall upon archery. For example, there was an article in a magazine where the author blatantly disregards anything but the newer compounds, with sights, shooting with a release. He claimed that these bows left accuracy more up to the shooter than ever before, instead of the equipment. Completely backwards. So, I'm sorry, I just try to let everyone know that selfbows are still good. Ask anyone here- I never shut up about 'em:wink:!


Its true he does'nt. HeHeJK


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Whoops:zip:! I didin't mean to yell at you, I just get frustrated at the "newer is always better" mentality that seems to fall upon archery. For example, there was an article in a magazine where the author blatantly disregards anything but the newer compounds, with sights, shooting with a release. He claimed that these bows left accuracy more up to the shooter than ever before, instead of the equipment. Completely backwards. So, I'm sorry, I just try to let everyone know that selfbows are still good. Ask anyone here- I never shut up about 'em:wink:!


Hello

It's ok:wink:

Tan-Tan


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Hello*



bowhunter1347 said:


> so whats Africa like, I really want to know


Hi

Well to start off with I don't know much about Africa since I've never left my own country So I can only tell you about South Africa

It's full of open spaces but there are also big cities. We've got loads of wild life and since the apartheid the country has been doing quite well economically aswell

I hope that was the answer you were looking for:wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Cool*



MuzzyMarksman said:


> Green!


Green is not a bad colour to like:wink:

But blue is still better:fencing:

Just kidding:wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Green is not a bad colour to like:wink:
> 
> But blue is still better:fencing:
> 
> Just kidding:wink:
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


i have to agree:wink:ukey:


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> i have to agree:wink:ukey:


Whatever works:wink::wink::wink:

:darkbeer:
Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## 2wyoming

Tan-Tan, 
I booked my hunt for south africa for next year!


----------



## Tan-Tan

2wyoming said:


> Tan-Tan,
> I booked my hunt for south africa for next year!


Way cool!!

See you soon then

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## VanRijn

Nice to meet you. I like all colors orange i think is my favorite right now.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*afgiohaeifj*

as long as you shoot bows, you'll always have a friend here from Arizona.


----------



## andspencer

2wyoming said:


> Meat of ALL animals, is either eaten, or given to the people in the Village.
> None of the meat is wasted. Not even Lions, and Elephants.


The villages seem to eat everything BUT the lion. They seem to have a superstition towards lions.


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Hello...again*

Hi guys

Thanks for all the in put:wink: It's good to see that people care:tongue:

I'll take you up on that offer, kaibab-hunter74 

Um...andspencer, can you tell us why there is a superstition?

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Howdy people*

No answer?

This thread is getting boring again, come on guys post up:wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Tan-Tan do you like Dave Mathews? he is from south africa


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Umm...*

Sorry No.1 Hoyt I don't think I ever heard of him:embara:

But I'll look him up

Tanzawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

his music is unique. i had to get used to it but now i like most of it but there are still a few songs i dont like


----------



## kegan

*Did you know...*

Africa was the archery power of the ancient world? They were hired out for warfare, and were the msot feared conitnent in the Eastern world. They were even mroe devoted and powerful than the ancient English longbowmen. The Basa were even known as "pupil punchers" because they were known the strike an enemy in the eye, even from a distance. Their poisons were even more deadly than those used today. They also were known to be extremely powerful- being able to string a bow no one else could was a sign of power and manliness. The elephant hutnign tribes were able to draw 100+# longbows and shoot accurately enough to drop the beasts rather quickly. They were one of the greatest archers of all time, and if it wasn't for the slave trade of the West, their brilliant abilities might not have been overlooked.

That's just the little that I can remeber. Any of you who are interested in the history of the sprot should appreciate it.


----------



## master hunter

tan-tan hav u got ur compound bow yet?


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Oh cool*



No.1 Hoyt said:


> his music is unique. i had to get used to it but now i like most of it but there are still a few songs i dont like


Oh ok I didn't know that, cool

Tanz


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Africa was the archery power of the ancient world? They were hired out for warfare, and were the msot feared conitnent in the Eastern world. They were even mroe devoted and powerful than the ancient English longbowmen. The Basa were even known as "pupil punchers" because they were known the strike an enemy in the eye, even from a distance. Their poisons were even more deadly than those used today. They also were known to be extremely powerful- being able to string a bow no one else could was a sign of power and manliness. The elephant hutnign tribes were able to draw 100+# longbows and shoot accurately enough to drop the beasts rather quickly. They were one of the greatest archers of all time, and if it wasn't for the slave trade of the West, their brilliant abilities might not have been overlooked.
> 
> That's just the little that I can remeber. Any of you who are interested in the history of the sprot should appreciate it.


Oh my gosh that is totally :mg:AMAZING:mg: I didn't know that and I live in Africa I should know it. It's so cool though. What does "Basa" mean?

I copied and printed your post for my Dad to read because he would blow out of his socks to hear that:wink: My dad is partners in a bow shop and he loves to know more about the sport. He's Spatan on AT.

Tanzawprint:

P.S. When you remember can you tell us more?


----------



## Tan-Tan

master hunter said:


> tan-tan hav u got ur compound bow yet?


I don't own my own compound yet I just shoot one of the bows from my Dad's shop.

Does that answer your question?

Tanzawprint:


----------



## kegan

Basa is a tribe in Africa. Glad you like it!


----------



## master hunter

Tan-Tan said:


> I don't own my own compound yet I just shoot one of the bows from my Dad's shop.
> 
> Does that answer your question?
> 
> Tanzawprint:


yes. wat is the name of the bow u shoot.


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Howdy*



master hunter said:


> yes. wat is the name of the bow u shoot.


I shoot a Mathews Genisis and I really love it!:tongue::wink: I think it's at 25 pounds.

What do you shoot?

Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Of course...I'm South African*



kegan said:


> Basa is a tribe in Africa. Glad you like it!


History is always cool when it's got archery spread all over it like a peanutbutter sandwich:wink::tongue:

Please tell us more:tongue: It sounds awsome!!:wink::wink:

Tanzawprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> History is always cool when it's got archery spread all over it like a peanutbutter sandwich:wink::tongue:
> 
> Please tell us more:tongue: It sounds awsome!!:wink::wink:
> 
> Tanzawprint:


More huh? 

African bows were so powerful that they used a small dagger/release to draw it, so they wouldn't destroy their fingers. Even with such strong bows, they used extremely potent poisons. Many times they could kill all sorts of game, incluidng elephants, in but a few hours (or less- I don't recall). Many Africans are also some of the best tracker because of the wide spread use of poisons. An African tracker can be over a hundred times better than an American hunter, because of the tricky soil and climate of the continent. I might dare to say that, except for a few Natives, no North American hunter can or could even rival the ability of an African. Many of the tribes are also extremely skilled blacksmiths- makeing wonderful points with but a few tools in the bush do to a lack of good stone and the ease at which steel holds their poisons. Most of their bows were selfbows, but for security, were wrapped, not backed, with sinew every few inches. They are also some of the best stalkers, like all natives, around. There are actually, as far as I know, tribes who still live by what they kill with their bows.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> More huh?
> 
> African bows were so powerful that they used a small dagger/release to draw it, so they wouldn't destroy their fingers. Even with such strong bows, they used extremely potent poisons. Many times they could kill all sorts of game, incluidng elephants, in but a few hours (or less- I don't recall). Many Africans are also some of the best tracker because of the wide spread use of poisons. An African tracker can be over a hundred times better than an American hunter, because of the tricky soil and climate of the continent. I might dare to say that, except for a few Natives, no North American hunter can or could even rival the ability of an African. Many of the tribes are also extremely skilled blacksmiths- makeing wonderful points with but a few tools in the bush do to a lack of good stone and the ease at which steel holds their poisons. Most of their bows were selfbows, but for security, were wrapped, not backed, with sinew every few inches. They are also some of the best stalkers, like all natives, around. There are actually, as far as I know, tribes who still live by what they kill with their bows.


Shee whiskers that's very cool tell me as much as possible

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Wow!!*



kegan said:


> More huh?
> 
> African bows were so powerful that they used a small dagger/release to draw it, so they wouldn't destroy their fingers. Even with such strong bows, they used extremely potent poisons. Many times they could kill all sorts of game, incluidng elephants, in but a few hours (or less- I don't recall). Many Africans are also some of the best tracker because of the wide spread use of poisons. An African tracker can be over a hundred times better than an American hunter, because of the tricky soil and climate of the continent. I might dare to say that, except for a few Natives, no North American hunter can or could even rival the ability of an African. Many of the tribes are also extremely skilled blacksmiths- makeing wonderful points with but a few tools in the bush do to a lack of good stone and the ease at which steel holds their poisons. Most of their bows were selfbows, but for security, were wrapped, not backed, with sinew every few inches. They are also some of the best stalkers, like all natives, around. There are actually, as far as I know, tribes who still live by what they kill with their bows.


Shee whiskers that's very cool tell me as much as possible

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

wow kegan i didnt know that much thats really cool. i know they had good bows because i think it was howard hill who was beaten ina flight shooting contest. i think it was hill but it could of been art young or saxton pope


----------



## kegan

Let's see..... Many of the best North Amerian archers, such as Pope, Young, and Hill relied on African guides. Pope actually had a flight competition with a native, who was using his normal hunting bow and hunting weight arrows... and lost. Pope then used a very fine flight arrow, and managed to beat the hunter, but only by about ten yards. Hill wrote of his great respect he had for the native Africans. His guide that accompanied him was not only a great tracker, but also veyr savy of the local game. Once, while getting charged by a bull elephant, he managed to dodge the elephant in the grass, gettting the rest of the party out, with no one getting hurt in the slightest, and giving the elephant such a slip that it didn't know where any of the entire party had gotten to. The Pigmies were also mentioned, an entire chapter being devoted to them, as Hill told of his grand respect for them. Being close-range hunters, they were amazingly accurate, and, having to get so close to such wary game, were outstanding hunters. Many writers tell of the difficulty in approaching African game when compared to North American species, meaning the African hunters are much more skilled at stalking and getting clse than North American hunters (save, of course, some Natives).


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

kegan said:


> Let's see..... Many of the best North Amerian archers, such as Pope, Young, and Hill relied on African guides. Pope actually had a flight competition with a native, who was using his normal hunting bow and hunting weight arrows... and lost. Pope then used a very fine flight arrow, and managed to beat the hunter, but only by about ten yards. Hill wrote of his great respect he had for the native Africans. His guide that accompanied him was not only a great tracker, but also veyr savy of the local game. Once, while getting charged by a bull elephant, he managed to dodge the elephant in the grass, gettting the rest of the party out, with no one getting hurt in the slightest, and giving the elephant such a slip that it didn't know where any of the entire party had gotten to. The Pigmies were also mentioned, an entire chapter being devoted to them, as Hill told of his grand respect for them. Being close-range hunters, they were amazingly accurate, and, having to get so close to such wary game, were outstanding hunters. Many writers tell of the difficulty in approaching African game when compared to North American species, meaning the African hunters are much more skilled at stalking and getting clse than North American hunters (save, of course, some Natives).




thats it kegan it was pope. thanks i wish i could speak by clicking like a pigmy it would be so much fun


----------



## toyatacoma

hello tan tan your lucky you get to live in africa


----------



## Tan-Tan

toyatacoma said:


> hello tan tan your lucky you get to live in africa


Well yes I am blessed It's just scary that I've lived in South Africa ALL my life and not know any of what Kegan is telling us, well I do know that Africans are very good trackers, I didn't know the rest though.:embara:

But that's why we came to AT so that we teach each other more!!:wink:

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## HuntLions_94

If your dad has a hoyt kobalt try that thats what im geting.:wink:


----------



## HuntLions_94

O ya 1 more friend form az


----------



## armyboy

*so much for me wanting to hunt in africa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1FivamFXms&feature=related


these guys are horrid shots but i think i would too if this happened to me:wink:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Well yes I am blessed It's just scary that I've lived in South Africa ALL my life and not know any of what Kegan is telling us, well I do know that Africans are very good trackers, I didn't know the rest though.:embara:
> 
> But that's why we came to AT so that we teach each other more!!:wink:
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


Don't feel bad- you would be hard pressed to find an average American archer who knows as much about the Native Americans. I'm just weird.


----------



## therron258

tan tan do you have myspace? that would be a good way to chat with your AT people, kegan, i tried to add you but it wouldnt go to your page...


----------



## Tan-Tan

*=]*

Thanks guys for all the advice.

Hey Armyboy I checked out that site and it was quiet scary(I better not say any more)If you know what I mean?

Sheesh Kegan and I thought I was bad...LOL:wink:

No sorry I don't have myspace but I do have hotmail...add me if you like: [email protected]

Tanzawprint:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice.
> 
> Hey Armyboy I checked out that site and it was quiet scary(I better not say any more)If you know what I mean?
> 
> Sheesh Kegan and I thought I was bad...LOL:wink:
> 
> No sorry I don't have myspace but I do have hotmail...add me if you like: [email protected]
> 
> Tanzawprint:


u talking about youtube? what you mean by you better not say more???? i think i would like it better if i was shot then eaten by a lion if you know what i mean.


----------



## hstubblefield

i am thinking about comeing over and hunting some kudus.


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> u talking about youtube? what you mean by you better not say more???? i think i would like it better if i was shot then eaten by a lion if you know what i mean.


Yeah true laugh out loud

Tanz


----------



## Tan-Tan

hstubblefield said:


> i am thinking about comeing over and hunting some kudus.


Awesome:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*It's getting quiet around here...*

Come on guys and girls keep this thing alive I love a good chat:wink:
What should we talk about?

Whats your favourite pass time activity?(besides archery and making archery stuff-like arrows and stuff)

I love to make jewellery and things like that, I also love to read and play sport:tongue:

And you?

Tanzawprint:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> Come on guys and girls keep this thing alive I love a good chat:wink:
> What should we talk about?
> 
> Whats your favourite pass time activity?(besides archery and making archery stuff-like arrows and stuff)
> 
> I love to make jewellery and things like that, I also love to read and play sport:tongue:
> 
> And you?
> 
> Tanzawprint:


TALKING TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## master hunter

yo tan-tan u sould post some pix for us.


----------



## rage1

i am [email protected] email me anytime


----------



## armyboy

master hunter said:


> yo tan-tan u sould post some pix for us.


hey tamz post the one of you, your mom, and sister. that was one of my favorites.:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Silly little me*



armyboy said:


> hey tamz post the one of you, your mom, and sister. that was one of my favorites.:wink:


I can't post that one because it's too big for the forum to accept.

I got this one instead just for laughs, I was in the Drama class last year and I was a man in the performance. It was so embarrassing but I enjoyed myself

awprint:Tamz:tongue:


----------



## Tan-Tan

rage1 said:


> i am [email protected] email me anytime


Thank you, I added you to my contact list:wink:

What's your first name so that I can put it next to your e-mail address?

awprint:Tanz:tongue:


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> TALKING TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks that is sweet of you to say

Tanz:tongue:

PS. Thanks for your help:wink:


----------



## b18intega

south africa must be crazy, my kinda place sounds fun:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Holla*



b18intega said:


> south africa must be crazy, my kinda place sounds fun:wink:


Yeah it's holidays now but my head's buzzing with activity(prodjects, personal life and my holiday job) actually now that I put it on paper it's not that bad, but keep posting anyways.:tongue:

What do you guys think of the picture?

TTFN
awprint:Tanz


----------



## kegan

I play with sticks and stones. Fire by friction, cording, containers, and this summer knapping. Well, that and experimenting with other primitive methods. But yeah, archery is numero uno in my level of importance. One of the few things I'm good at:zip::wink:.

Nice picture. Love the mustache!


----------



## b18intega

that picture reminds me of a penguin


----------



## toyatacoma

i like to shoot guns and go to parks and start elk bugling then getting all the neighbors to start duck calling turkey calling elk bugling lol... fun activities you get to meet the pot heads that sit at the park :tongue:


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Very funny*

Thanks Keagan and b18intega I feel more confident.:wink: Ha ha
It's all good though. He he

Toyotacoma thanks for your post aswell:tongue:

awprint:Tanz


----------



## toyatacoma

ya no problem ill help keep this thread alive:tongue:


----------



## kegan

I gotta ask, what's the biggest baobob (sp?) tree you've seen?


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Holla*

Hi Guys,

Kegan, I have never seen a baobab tree because they are found in North Africa and I'm in South Africa. I have seen one now that I think about it, it was twice the height of a ruler because I saw it on T.V.:wink::embara:

Toyatacoma, thanks for that because the holidays are nearly over in South Africa and I'm going to be too busy to check up on you guys but I'll try to visit this forum at least once a week.:tongue:

awprint:Tanz


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kegan, I have never seen a baobab tree because they are found in North Africa and I'm in South Africa. I have seen one now that I think about it, it was twice the height of a ruler because I saw it on T.V.:wink::embara:
> 
> Toyatacoma, thanks for that because the holidays are nearly over in South Africa and I'm going to be too busy to check up on you guys but I'll try to visit this forum at least once a week.:tongue:
> 
> awprint:Tanz


Had to ask:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Eat shhot be merry thats great i really like it

just how merry?


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Eat shhot be merry thats great i really like it
> 
> just how merry?


A happy fairy tale sorta merry.:darkbeer: How does that suit you?:tongue:

I get all the the time Kegan you're forgiven.:wink:

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

does that mean i score some sort of maiden in distress and live happily ever after?:wink:


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> does that mean i score some sort of maiden in distress and live happily ever after?:wink:


Sorry man, knights get the girl, and longbowmen just get to shoot stuff:wink:!


----------



## armyboy

No.1 Hoyt said:


> does that mean i score some sort of maiden in distress and live happily ever after?:wink:


you got to be in armor!!!! with means yu got to get in military bullet proof vest and helmet! which mean you got to be in the army or marines!!:wink:


----------



## tru-force ss

ill be ya friend to :wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

armyboy said:


> you got to be in armor!!!! with means yu got to get in military bullet proof vest and helmet! which mean you got to be in the army or marines!!:wink:


i dont need armor i have my abs:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> does that mean i score some sort of maiden in distress and live happily ever after?:wink:


You wish cowboy.:nyah:

awprint:Tan


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Sorry man, knights get the girl, and longbowmen just get to shoot stuff:wink:!


:secret:True just dont tell anyone let them figure it out and by the time they have, the longbowman would have escaped with the girl:wink: Just kidding:tongue:

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> you got to be in armor!!!! with means yu got to get in military bullet proof vest and helmet! which mean you got to be in the army or marines!!:wink:


Oooo I love a man in uniform:wink::embara:

I'm gonna shut-up now.:zip:

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i dont need armor i have my abs:wink:


Do you ever get results because of your abs?:wink:

:cocktail:Tanz


----------



## armyboy

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i dont need armor i have my abs:wink:


i probably got more then you!!!!!:icon_1_lol::59:


----------



## armyboy

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i dont need armor i have my abs:wink:


like that stops bullets and swords!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

my favorite thing is when someone says "who wants an eight pack when you can have a keg":wink:


armyboy they could stop a train, tank,bullet,swords, arrows lol i will stop now i am starting to exaggerate


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> my favorite thing is when someone says "who wants an eight pack when you can have a keg":wink:
> 
> 
> armyboy they could stop a train, tank,bullet,swords, arrows lol i will stop now i am starting to exaggerate


It's "Kegs", the nickname is "Kegs". Everyone wants me!

And I'm sure it's even more fun when the "damsel" is an archer in her own right. "They rode off into the sunset... slinging shafts at the guys in tin cans." :wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

i wasnt talking about Tan-Tan theres someone else in mind:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Who said anyone was talking about me??

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Tan-Tan said:


> You wish cowboy.:nyah:
> 
> awprint:Tan


I was just fooling around:wink:

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

ha i read the thing wrong.:embara:

lol i know you were joking


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ha i read the thing wrong.:embara:
> 
> lol i know you were joking


Cool just be carefull next time, but I still like Armyboy's idea with the uniforms and modern armour. Oopsi:zip::wink:

Tanz


----------



## hstubblefield

when re u going to post a picture of u


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

ya i like uniforms and modern armor. i really look up to soldiers


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ya i like uniforms and modern armor. i really look up to soldiers


They are so brave and courageous.

And here's the picture that I promised...

awprint:Tanz:tongue:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Sorry it's so big I didn't expect it to turnout huge

:cocktail:Tanzawprint:


----------



## armyboy

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ya i like uniforms and modern armor. i really look up to soldiers


i like that in a person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soldiers are really cool people if you know any.... i know like 20! one is my brother.... hes take fort sill OK going through hell:wink::wink::wink basic)


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

armyboy soldiers are very brave people they do all the dirty work so we can stay free many people take freedom for granted. your brother is very brave person

and Tan-Tan AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma

ill admit im pretty much a sissy when it comes to war like bullets coming at you and stuff but im not scared to fight people with fists and stuff:wink:


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> armyboy soldiers are very brave people they do all the dirty work so we can stay free many people take freedom for granted. your brother is very brave person
> 
> and Tan-Tan AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:wink:


Haha, I agree with David. "Aw". But Tan-Tan, I ddin't know you had whiskers:wink:?


----------



## armyboy

toyatacoma said:


> ill admit im pretty much a sissy when it comes to war like bullets coming at you and stuff but im not scared to fight people with fists and stuff:wink:


it is not as bad, because by the time you hear it is passed you!!!!!!!!!! you never hear the one that hits you........i have been shoot at....twice!!!:wink:
yes soldier are very brave and i am proud to say that my brother and i( when i get in) will be the 4 generation in a row in my family to serve in active duty.


----------



## Tan-Tan

awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​

:catrrr....purrr...meow....purrr *jump onto someone's lap* purrr....meow:wink:



If so then:flypig:

:fish1:Tanz


----------



## kegan

It's official. After watching Howard Hill's movie, _Tembo_, I have to go to Africa now. Hopefully you can still shoot elephant with a bow by then.

You'll put me up, right Tan-Tan:wink:?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> It's official. After watching Howard Hill's movie, _Tembo_, I have to go to Africa now. Hopefully you can still shoot elephant with a bow by then.
> 
> You'll put me up, right Tan-Tan:wink:?


awprinturrrrr.....

yeah of course my dad organises hunts and stuff for those who wish to hunt in S.A.

see you soon Puurrrrrawprint:
MEOW....

:fish1:Tanz:wink:

awprint:​
awprint:

awprint:​
awprint:

awprint:​


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> awprinturrrrr.....
> 
> yeah of course my dad organises hunts and stuff for those who wish to hunt in S.A.
> 
> see you soon Puurrrrrawprint:
> MEOW....
> 
> :fish1:Tanz:wink:
> 
> awprint:​
> awprint:
> 
> awprint:​i didn't know your dad did that kinda stuff, thats awesome!!!!:wink:
> awprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Purrr...

Yeah there's many things many people dont know about me:wink::zip:

:fish1:Tanzawprint:


----------



## kegan

Hahaha! It's a deal then Tan-Tan. I still wanna shoot and elephant with a bow. Cost me a pretty penny, but I probabaly won't have to buy meat for a couple of years. And I could live in a house made of the skin lol. Elephant jokes are fun. 

And crocs, snakes, eland, black death, and various antelope. I'd never go hungry again! 

Guess i should get to work on building upto a 120# bow then.

And may we ask what some of those things that we don't know about you are my dear?


----------



## toyatacoma

armyboy said:


> it is not as bad, because by the time you hear it is passed you!!!!!!!!!! you never hear the one that hits you........i have been shoot at....twice!!!:wink:
> yes soldier are very brave and i am proud to say that my brother and i( when i get in) will be the 4 generation in a row in my family to serve in active duty.


nice well i always do airsoft wars but i suppose that doesnt count lol


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Hahaha! It's a deal then Tan-Tan. I still wanna shoot and elephant with a bow. Cost me a pretty penny, but I probabaly won't have to buy meat for a couple of years. And I could live in a house made of the skin lol. Elephant jokes are fun.
> 
> And crocs, snakes, eland, black death, and various antelope. I'd never go hungry again!
> 
> Guess i should get to work on building upto a 120# bow then.
> 
> And may we ask what some of those things that we don't know about you are my dear?


awprint:Meeeeooowww.... Purrr.....

:cat:Hey Guys,

I'm back from my mighty expedition and I return with a silver medal I met cool people, had fun and still got to talk loads of rubbish:wink: (all accomplished with my Matthews Genisis:wink I was "Missy Matthews" for 3 days (I must admit I loved having that nickname:tongue 

All the things that you guys dont know about me will pop-up as we go along...Is that a fair enough answer??

awprint:

awprint:​
awprint:

awprint:​
awprint:

:fish1::tongue:awprint:Tanz:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

toyatacoma said:


> nice well i always do airsoft wars but i suppose that doesnt count lol


awprinturrr...again:tongue:

Don't worry one day you'll step up to the real thing:winkwe hope)

:fish1:Tanzawprint:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> awprint:Meeeeooowww.... Purrr.....
> 
> :cat:Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm back from my mighty expedition and I return with a silver medal I met cool people, had fun and still got to talk loads of rubbish:wink: (all accomplished with my Matthews Genisis:wink I was "Missy Matthews" for 3 days (I must admit I loved having that nickname:tongue
> 
> All the things that you guys dont know about me will pop-up as we go along...Is that a fair enough answer??
> 
> awprint:
> 
> awprint:​
> awprint:
> 
> awprint:​
> awprint:
> 
> :fish1::tongue:awprint:Tanz:wink:


like you being "MISSY MATTHEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ha ha you sheer you got a genius???? go get it out of the case and check it! they only go up to 25 lb. your pulling 40 right?:wink: check you email! good for you for getting silver!! haven't been shooting much because of my life! i claim i am the most busiest 14 year old in the world! got 3 jobs..school, competitive rifle shooting, and more work, plus i got to reload my ammo to shoot, and buy arrows to shoot my bow. down to one now.... going them today.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

armyboy said:


> like you being "MISSY MATTHEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ha ha you sheer you got a genius???? go get it out of the case and check it! they only go up to 25 lb. your pulling 40 right?:wink: check you email! good for you for getting silver!! haven't been shooting much because of my life! i claim i am the most busiest 14 year old in the world! got 3 jobs..school, competitive rifle shooting, and more work, plus i got to reload my ammo to shoot, and buy arrows to shoot my bow. down to one now.... going them today.


add making your own bows and arrows and then you will be WAY busier


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> add making your own bows and arrows and then you will be WAY busier


Only if you have other stuff to do. All I do is make my own gear and still got time (hence all the time to keep increasing bow weight into oblivian).

Glad to hear you had fun Tan-Tan! And yeah, that's a fair enough answer.


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> like you being "MISSY MATTHEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ha ha you sheer you got a genius???? go get it out of the case and check it! they only go up to 25 lb. your pulling 40 right?:wink: check you email! good for you for getting silver!! haven't been shooting much because of my life! i claim i am the most busiest 14 year old in the world! got 3 jobs..school, competitive rifle shooting, and more work, plus i got to reload my ammo to shoot, and buy arrows to shoot my bow. down to one now.... going them today.


PPPuururrrrrrr... Meow

No I don't shoot 40 lbs sorry my Dad wasn't talking to me (there was a customer in the shop)when he said 40 lbs and I was sure he was but I actually shoot 27 lbs I checked myself with my friends poundage scale and definately shooting a Genisis.

Yes I have checked my e-mail and I replied Sheesh your life sounds difficult and I thought I was busy. When busy I worked out that having a routine always simmers down the stress... Good luck

:fish1:Tanzawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Purrrr...? Meoooowww

Helllooooo??? Any one home? 
It's getting awkward come on guys post up please.

awprint:Tammy Cat:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Hey Tan-Tan, what's the alrgetst animal you've ever seen in person?

Anyone ever see any clips from "Tembo", Howard Hill's safari in Africa? It has some amazing footage. The impala practically fly.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Hey Tan-Tan, what's the alrgetst animal you've ever seen in person?
> 
> Anyone ever see any clips from "Tembo", Howard Hill's safari in Africa? It has some amazing footage. The impala practically fly.


Purr....

You need to translate that for me I have no idea what you're saying (or trying to)

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Whoops- largest.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Hey Tan-Tan, what's the alrgetst animal you've ever seen in person?
> 
> Anyone ever see any clips from "Tembo", Howard Hill's safari in Africa? It has some amazing footage. The impala practically fly.


:caturrr...

I've seen a giraffe in "person" and a Rhino and a bunch of buck aswell but thats about it, and you what have you seen.Meow...

No I haven't seen the footage is on Youtube?

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> :caturrr...
> 
> I've seen a giraffe in "person" and a Rhino and a bunch of buck aswell but thats about it, and you what have you seen.Meow...
> 
> No I haven't seen the footage is on Youtube?
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


12 point white tale in velvet......


----------



## kegan

Hahaha, I was hopeing for giraffe. Which let's me as, does it ever feel like they should be tress instead of mammals?

Biggest? Deer probably, and saw an elephant in the zoo if that counts.


----------



## Tan-Tan

Purrr...

Well if you saw it then yeah I think it should count.

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan, you said your father booked hunts? Perhaps you could find out this for me-

Can you eat elephant? What do they do after someone drops an elephant anyway?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Tan-Tan, you said your father booked hunts? Perhaps you could find out this for me-
> 
> Can you eat elephant? What do they do after someone drops an elephant anyway?


Cough, cough....Hairball!! Okay purrr....it's gone now

No you can't eat elephant, although you could probably give the meat to the locals...Gross!! I think once you've shot one you need to some how skin it and then cut it into chunks then cart it away by the truck load but they are protected so I don't think you are allowed to shoot them anymore(they're being poachedukey: nowadays for their ivoryukey:ukey

That answer your questions?

awprint: Missy Sox :fish1:


----------



## kegan

Yup- Thanks Tan-Tan!

So I can eat it, I just have to get rid of all the poachers first so I can buy a $20,000 tag for one. Which means even more targets> muwahahahahahahahaha! Then I'll have someone help me clean it and I won't ever have to go to the store again.

Sorry. Caveman like meattttt:zip:!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Yup- Thanks Tan-Tan!
> 
> So I can eat it, I just have to get rid of all the poachers first so I can buy a $20,000 tag for one. Which means even more targets> muwahahahahahahahaha! Then I'll have someone help me clean it and I won't ever have to go to the store again.
> 
> Sorry. Caveman like meattttt:zip:!


(Careful where you put your feet my tail is fragile)EEEeeeeeKKkkkk.... Ok you're not serious!!!

That's disguisting!! Good luck getting rid of the poachers! This country has had a serious problem with them for years.

awprint:Tabby Cat:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> (Careful where you put your feet my tail is fragile)EEEeeeeeKKkkkk.... Ok you're not serious!!!
> 
> That's disguisting!! Good luck getting rid of the poachers! This country has had a serious problem with them for years.
> 
> awprint:Tabby Cat:fish1:


So long as I don't get arrested for "unorthodox means of removal" before I'm done.

Not kidding kid. If I kill something, I wanna eat it:zip:.


----------



## armyboy

kegan said:


> So long as I don't get arrested for "unorthodox means of removal" before I'm done.
> 
> Not kidding kid. If I kill something, I wanna eat it:zip:.


yours jaws would drop off before you finish it:wink:


----------



## kegan

armyboy said:


> yours jaws would drop off before you finish it:wink:


Hahaha. But I like my meat:wink:!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> So long as I don't get arrested for "unorthodox means of removal" before I'm done.
> 
> Not kidding kid. If I kill something, I wanna eat it:zip:.


:cat:uurrrr....Meowww....
I'm totally on your side for that one if you are arrested I'll bail you out because if you don't get rid of them then who will.Poachers>:set1_punch:<Kegan:wink:

Good on you, everyone should eat what they kill or it's unfair on the ecosystem.:sad:

My Dad says that yes we do offer hunts and stuffs like that and if you want more details and get more involved look up Spatan (that's my Dad's AT name.) and ask him or if you don't feel like going through the trouble let me know and I'll talk to him then get back to you with the details.

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

i agree that if you kill it you should eat it. except nasty coyotes there good for nothing


Tan-tan do you ever go to the south african forum?


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i agree that if you kill it you should eat it. except nasty coyotes there good for nothing
> 
> 
> Tan-tan do you ever go to the south african forum?


Coyotes are great for tons of things:wink:!

Tehir pelts make great quivers, the meat isn't too bad, and they are a great for the enviroment, keeping down the rodent and weakened animals. Besides, as fellow hunters, they're our cousins!

I'll hold you to that Tan-Tan. Of course, I'll have to wait a few years til high school's over and I have a butt load of money for an African a safari for poachers. But I'll let you know. I wonder just how much dmage a blunt arrow could do from a 90# bow?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

ok ok coyotes arent too bad they do have some uses

are you going to eat the poachers:wink:


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ok ok coyotes arent too bad they do have some uses
> 
> are you going to eat the poachers:wink:


Haha. I not against cannibalism, but I think it would be more fitting to leave them to the lions and what not.


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i agree that if you kill it you should eat it. except nasty coyotes there good for nothing
> 
> 
> Tan-tan do you ever go to the south african forum?


Not really, why?

Good luck to Kegan it looks like he'll need it...haha

Tanz


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

no reason you mentioned spatan was your dad and i have seen him post over there. just wondering if you do.

ok kegan that sounds good leave them for the lions


----------



## kegan

And the beautiful thing about hunting poachers, they're not as smart as wild animals! A silent longbow shot from 40 yards- they wouldn't know what hit 'em. Now if I could only explain why I'm feeding people to lions, I'll be fine.

And I wouldn't feel bad about shooting them. I feel bad when I hunt wild game. I don't think I would feel bad about hunting scum:zip:.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> And the beautiful thing about hunting poachers, they're not as smart as wild animals! A silent longbow shot from 40 yards- they wouldn't know what hit 'em. Now if I could only explain why I'm feeding people to lions, I'll be fine.
> 
> And I wouldn't feel bad about shooting them. I feel bad when I hunt wild game. I don't think I would feel bad about hunting scum:zip:.


:cat:urrrr... CHOMP... urrghh... take it from me poachers actually don't taste that nice!!

They still wouldn't know what hit them if you stood right next to them. Well at least it's a clean shot. 

I hope the lions enjoy them and pick their teeth with poachers' bones!!!

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> :cat:urrrr... CHOMP... urrghh... take it from me poachers actually don't taste that nice!!
> 
> They still wouldn't know what hit them if you stood right next to them. Well at least it's a clean shot.
> 
> I hope the lions enjoy them and pick their teeth with poachers' bones!!!
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


Wow. I think I'm in love:wink: lol.

Now i've got a plan for after high school. Poacher poaching:devil:!

Sounds like alot more fun than killing animals for dinner:wink:.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

poacher poaching. lol


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Wow. I think I'm in love:wink: lol.
> 
> Now i've got a plan for after high school. Poacher poaching:devil:!
> 
> Sounds like alot more fun than killing animals for dinner:wink:.


Puurrr.....POUNCE.....hhmmmmn Kitty likes what she's hearing...

I'll be your partner in crime, so what do you say...:set1_thinking:...50/50 profits?

:brick::RockOn:We'll knock them out alright

:dog:Oh no.....:faint2:Meoww for now:bolt:
awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Puurrr.....POUNCE.....hhmmmmn Kitty likes what she's hearing...
> 
> I'll be your partner in crime, so what do you say...:set1_thinking:...50/50 profits?
> 
> :brick::RockOn:We'll knock them out alright
> 
> :dog:Oh no.....:faint2:Meoww for now:bolt:
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


You can have the profits, kid. I just like the idea of beating the crap out of scum bags. 

Haha, sounds easier than a 9-5 job, even if I do get shot... alot:zip:!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> You can have the profits, kid. I just like the idea of beating the crap out of scum bags.
> 
> Haha, sounds easier than a 9-5 job, even if I do get shot... alot:zip:!


Sounds like a dream come true...we'll take it in shifts...aannddd....you can do the night shifts-I'd prefer not to get shot..LOL

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Sounds like a dream come true...we'll take it in shifts...aannddd....you can do the night shifts-I'd prefer not to get shot..LOL
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


Haha, I'll make sure you don't get shot. Can't say the same about them:wink:... or myself. I've got no problem taking the night shift. Gets hot during the day. And it's easier to stalk and pounce in the dark.


----------



## armyboy

kegan said:


> Haha, I'll make sure you don't get shot. Can't say the same about them:wink:... or myself. I've got no problem taking the night shift. Gets hot during the day. And it's easier to stalk and pounce in the dark.


or blow their heads off with a 50 cal. at a mile


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

i thought of a good recipe..... poached poachers:wink::tongue:


----------



## kegan

armyboy said:


> or blow their heads off with a 50 cal. at a mile


I'll stick with my longbow. I don't hunt with a gun so why would I practice with one?

Hmm. Poached poachers? Maybe...


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

what exactly is it when you poach(as in food) something?


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> what exactly is it when you poach(as in food) something?


:cat:?Meow!

I think that's when you use steam to cook something...ooo poached poachers sounds like a meal and a half....puurrrr....puurrrr....BURP...oopsi:embara:

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## armyboy

Tan-Tan said:


> :cat:?Meow!
> 
> I think that's when you use steam to cook something...ooo poached poachers sounds like a meal and a half....puurrrr....puurrrr....BURP...oopsi:embara:
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


tammy! your too funny with the cat thing!


----------



## Tan-Tan

armyboy said:


> tammy! your too funny with the cat thing!


:cat::

PPuurrr.....awprint:
awprint:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​
awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:..........:wink:


----------



## kegan

Hey Tan-Tan, when do/did you get out of school? As in for summer break (if you have one)?


----------



## armyboy

kegan said:


> Hey Tan-Tan, when do/did you get out of school? As in for summer break (if you have one)?


um its winter down there this time of year so i don't think her gets a summer break:wink:


----------



## kegan

armyboy said:


> um its winter down there this time of year so i don't think her gets a summer break:wink:


But does she even get a summer break?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Hey Tan-Tan, when do/did you get out of school? As in for summer break (if you have one)?



:cat::Meoww....

28th June --> 14th July

Two weeks!!! Such a rip off!! Then we start the third term...Puurrr...

Summer holidays: 5 December --> middle of January

awprint:*Missy Sox*:fish1:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​awprint:


----------



## kegan

Two weeks? That stinks. So you go pretty much all year round then?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Two weeks? That stinks. So you go pretty much all year round then?


Yeah

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

thats stinks tans i feel for you


----------



## kegan

Hye Tan-Tan, besides archery, what are some of your hobbies?


----------



## Tan-Tan

Thanks "No. Hoyt" I feel the sympathy Kegan, I like swimming, hockey, chatting (forever!!) with mates, shooting my bow, going out to the nearby Midmar Dam- taking friends and chilling out the whole day:wink: I also enjoy helping my Dad in his archery shop

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## toyatacoma

sweet sounds like fun


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Thanks "No. Hoyt" I feel the sympathy Kegan, I like swimming, hockey, chatting (forever!!) with mates, shooting my bow, going out to the nearby Midmar Dam- taking friends and chilling out the whole day:wink: I also enjoy helping my Dad in his archery shop
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


Wow, sounds like you're really busy, kid! What do you do at Midmar Dam? Well, besides hagoing out and talking ith friends lol.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Wow, sounds like you're really busy, kid! What do you do at Midmar Dam? Well, besides hagoing out and talking ith friends lol.


Well it is a dam so you generally take picnic and braaing stuff, a costume, towel and sun block.

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Well it is a dam so you generally take picnic and braaing stuff, a costume, towel and sun block.
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


What's braaing stuff?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> What's braaing stuff?


I think it's called a "barbeque" in America:wink:

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> I think it's called a "barbeque" in America:wink:
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


Ahhh, gotcha! Sounds like a real blast. How's the weather in Africa this time of year by the way? Get pretty hot?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Ahhh, gotcha! Sounds like a real blast. How's the weather in Africa this time of year by the way? Get pretty hot?


No way! It's freezing:smow: Not to snowing point though it's just cold and miserable:sad:

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## master hunter

do u speak american. or african?


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> No way! It's freezing:smow: Not to snowing point though it's just cold and miserable:sad:
> 
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


Whoops, "hot" is a relative term. What's the temperature?


----------



## Tan-Tan

master hunter said:


> do u speak american. or african?


:wink:Well I speak national English does that make sense?

awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Whoops, "hot" is a relative term. What's the temperature?


It's generally in the low 20's.

awprint:MiSsY sOx:fish1:


----------



## master hunter

Tan-Tan said:


> :wink:Well I speak national English does that make sense?
> awprint:Missy Sox:fish1:


yes


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> It's generally in the low 20's.
> 
> awprint:MiSsY sOx:fish1:


Haha, I guess that is cold!

Though, it would be warm for someone living in the artic circle?

And let's hope you don't speak American. It's an attrocious language!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

American is much more "colorful" and "descriptive" than English english:zip:


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Haha, I guess that is cold!
> 
> Though, it would be warm for someone living in the artic circle?
> 
> And let's hope you don't speak American. It's an attrocious language!


I'm lucky I don't live there then

I don't speak American, I'm pure a mixed breed brought up in South Africa...Meooww I say mixed breed because the family blood-line goes on forever(like any other family) but it's all from different other countries not only South Africa.

Sorry "No.1 Hoyt" I dissagree, I think S.A. English is more descriptive, if used properly, but that's just me and my opinion...Puurrrr

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

We're all human, which is good, or bad, enough for me!

American is an absolutely unpleasent language. One need only listen to the radio stations of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (very close to where I live) to hear the absolutely deplorable accent! Thank your lucky stars that you _don't_ speak American Missy Sox!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

kegan said:


> American is an absolutely unpleasent language. One need only listen to the radio stations of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (very close to where I live) to hear the absolutely deplorable accent! Thank your lucky stars that you _don't_ speak American Missy Sox!!


thats sort of what i meant.... descriptive in a bad way. I dont speak like alot of the people i hear. Most of them are just ignorant!


----------



## kegan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> thats sort of what i meant.... descriptive in a bad way. I dont speak like alot of the people i hear. Most of them are just ignorant!


Amen brother!

But as primtive archers, we have the soul's of romantics, of poets! So we try our hardest to be artistic, fluid, and eloquent in our speech, as we are in our archery!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> But as primtive archers, we have the soul's of romantics, of poets! So we try our hardest to be artistic, fluid, and eloquent in our speech, as we are in our archery!


:cat:Meoow

I totally agree with you Kegan, English is a beautiful language, but I heard that it is the hardest language to learn on the planet and yeah, I thank my lucky stars every night just for the gift of life, nevermind what language I speak.

awprint:mIsSy SoX:fish1:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> :cat:Meoow
> 
> I totally agree with you Kegan, English is a beautiful language, but I heard that it is the hardest language to learn on the planet and yeah, I thank my lucky stars every night just for the gift of life, nevermind what language I speak.
> 
> awprint:mIsSy SoX:fish1:


Haha, you're quite the young lady Missy Sox! Not many people I know who are thankful everyday for the gift of life. That's pretty amazing:wink:.

It is rather hard to learn. It's just a convaluted (sp?) language! And some people wonder why immigrants don't bother to learn English!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

Wow that is amazing. I hardly ever hear people that dont take it for granted and lots of people are unhappy.


English would be very hard to learn. Silent Es long and all the different rules. It could really confuse a person. But if i imigrated i would try my best to learn the language


----------



## Tan-Tan

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Wow that is amazing. I hardly ever hear people that dont take it for granted and lots of people are unhappy.
> 
> 
> English would be very hard to learn. Silent Es long and all the different rules. It could really confuse a person. But if i imigrated i would try my best to learn the language


"No.1 Hoyt", looks like you're doing alright as it is

Kegan, what does "convaluted" mean?

:cay:uuurrrrr.....awprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> "No.1 Hoyt", looks like you're doing alright as it is
> 
> Kegan, what does "convaluted" mean?
> 
> :cay:uuurrrrr.....awprint:


Bizzare. Difficult to eplain how it was thought up. I think I pelled it wrong though. I'm a terrible speller.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Bizzare. Difficult to eplain how it was thought up. I think I pelled it wrong though. I'm a terrible speller.


Ok, could you figure out how it's spelled then post it again so that I can look it up- I like expanding my vocabulary...It's always a good thing to know what one's talking abot at least half the time:wink:

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## Gerhard

Tan-Tan said:


> awprint:Hi All,
> 
> I'm a young recurve shooter and it's the holidays here in KwaZulu-Natal. I've posted this thread because I want to meet new South Africans, even though I've lived in S.A. all my life it's still good to meet new people.
> 
> Anyway I'm bored stiff because my Mom owns a nursery and it's either work or stay home and rott... It gets worse, nearly all my freinds are busy or away.
> 
> I think, no wait not I think I KNOW, the best thing about these holidays is that I get more time to shoot my bow:winkWAY COOL HEY)
> 
> Ok now I would REALLY like a freind to talk to and e-mail or write to. If you live in S.A. PLEASE let me know
> 
> awprint:Tan-Tan
> 
> e-mail me at: [email protected]




Visit us at bowhuntingforum.co.za for a lot of local is lekker information with regards to bow and archery....

See you there :wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Thanx I'll see you next month then(I'm grounded-don't ask):embara:

Byee,
:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Ok guys, I'm back :wink: It felt like forever but the month is over and I can finally keep up the chat=]

MiSsY sOx


----------



## Tan-Tan

*Tan's Back...*

What's up beautifull people how's life I haven't spoken to you guys and girls since forever...haha

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

nothing much on my end. Had a raft race and am working on more bows.

How about you Tan-Tan?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> nothing much on my end. Had a raft race and am working on more bows.
> 
> How about you Tan-Tan?


Busy, busy, busy... Archery, sport, school, projects and "Hangout-Time"-in that order...haha (life's hard:wink

How are the bows coming along?

:cat:BuSy SoX:rofl:And I godda go again...Duty calls:bolt:


----------



## kegan

I know the feeling. Sounds like you've got alot of your plate!

My bows are coming fine. Vyer little of my wood is dry, but I've gotten a piece of dried Osage orange (the densest North American wood) that I'm currently working in a nice English style longbow.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> I know the feeling. Sounds like you've got alot of your plate!
> 
> My bows are coming fine. Vyer little of my wood is dry, but I've gotten a piece of dried Osage orange (the densest North American wood) that I'm currently working in a nice English style longbow.


Puuurrr...Sounds awesome, could you post a picture of it when you done?

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Puuurrr...Sounds awesome, could you post a picture of it when you done?
> 
> :cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


Gladly! I'm gonna make this one pretty too:wink:.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Gladly! I'm gonna make this one pretty too:wink:.


Yay! I can't wait =D

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Here it is! The first is unfinished, then the finished back, painted up and finished, then finished full draw. I named her "FireStick" for the color of the grain and how well it shoots. It's 70" long, ELB style, and draws about 75-80# at my draw length of 27.5".


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Here it is! The first is unfinished, then the finished back, painted up and finished, then finished full draw. I named her "FireStick" for the color of the grain and how well it shoots. It's 70" long, ELB style, and draws about 75-80# at my draw length of 27.5".


I like the one in the second picture, seriously awesome! And thats a nice name too. But the rest of that post you need to translate...please. I understand the length, draw length and poundage but the rest eludes me.:tongue:

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

An ELB is jsut a design of bow- one that is long, and narrow and bends the full length without the handle. Sorry about that.

And thank you!


----------



## Tan-Tan

That's cool, thanks I've just learnt something

While we showing pictures and stuff I thought I'd post something funny....Check it out....

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Very nice!!!!!!


Well for lack of better things to do when it's cold...Except shoot my bow(which really ROCKS-but not in the cold :sad: )

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

I guess that's womething. I usuzlly work on bows or arrows when it's too cold to shoot. But I work on them all the time so that doesn't count, does that:wink:!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> I guess that's womething. I usuzlly work on bows or arrows when it's too cold to shoot. But I work on them all the time so that doesn't count, does that:wink:!


Well that's not fair you have the knowledge and resources to do that. To be completely honest, I wouldn't spend all day making bows and stuff I think I'd go insane but if that's what floats your boat then I suppose it's a good thing in a wacky kind of way

Do you sell bows and accessories for a living or are you still in school? I think that when I eventually leave school I'm going to open an internet cafe' and sell coke, tea or coffee and muffins to the users of my computers, of course I'll have to start saving money now and take out a student loan when I'm in college to be able to afford to buy the computers and things to start this business but so be it. I have a good feeling about this cafe' and I only hope it works out.

TaNz


----------



## ky_grl:)

Ohkay, thiss may sound totally girly and stupid, but ive been alotta places n the world, pretty much everywhere i wanna go but Africa.
but question;; is there like big malls and shopping places there?? bass pro shops?? hollister?? abercrombie and fitch??
sorry for all the questions, im naturally curious! :d

from ur newest friend, 
ky_grl♥


----------



## kegan

I'm still in school, but I do sell bows and what not when I've got them to sell. 

And I keep mkaing them because I keep searching for the "perfect bow". I keep gettig close, but it's always jsut one bow away.

That's awesome! Sounds like you've really got an idea of how to pull it all off too. I'm looking into being a "philisophical applications annalyst". Which means hobo.


----------



## Tan-Tan

ky_grl:) said:


> Ohkay, thiss may sound totally girly and stupid, but ive been alotta places n the world, pretty much everywhere i wanna go but Africa.
> but question;; is there like big malls and shopping places there?? bass pro shops?? hollister?? abercrombie and fitch??
> sorry for all the questions, im naturally curious! :d
> 
> from ur newest friend,
> ky_grl♥


Hey there,

Yeah there are malls and things here it's not like Africa is one big hunk of land...haha. I can only speak for South Africa and Zimbabwe, so here goes:

You can find almost anything in Johannesburg and if you looking for agriculture and tourism come to Pietermaritzberg. 
If I was you, I'd definately go to Zimbabwe, despite what the media says, there are beautiful tourist attractions and game reserves and things like that, just a word of warning though, take your own feul because the petrol station there are all dry (polital issue) and it is a little dodgy crossing the border by car so I'd fly in. 
The best part of Zimbabwe is their border on the Zambia side of things, you have got to see Victoria Falls it's amazing and there's a 5 star hotel there so you can stay the night too.

Hoping to see you in Africa,
MiSsY sOx,


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> I'm still in school, but I do sell bows and what not when I've got them to sell.
> 
> And I keep mkaing them because I keep searching for the "perfect bow". I keep gettig close, but it's always jsut one bow away.
> 
> That's awesome! Sounds like you've really got an idea of how to pull it all off too. I'm looking into being a "philisophical applications annalyst". Which means hobo.


I hope you find your "dream bow" and good luck with the whole hobo thing:smile:

MiSsY sOx awprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> I hope you find your "dream bow" and good luck with the whole hobo thing:smile:
> 
> MiSsY sOx awprint:


HOw've you been Tan-Tan? Haven't heard from you in some time now!


----------



## ky_grl:)

Tan-Tan said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Yeah there are malls and things here it's not like Africa is one big hunk of land...haha. I can only speak for South Africa and Zimbabwe, so here goes:
> 
> You can find almost anything in Johannesburg and if you looking for agriculture and tourism come to Pietermaritzberg.
> If I was you, I'd definately go to Zimbabwe, despite what the media says, there are beautiful tourist attractions and game reserves and things like that, just a word of warning though, take your own feul because the petrol station there are all dry (polital issue) and it is a little dodgy crossing the border by car so I'd fly in.
> The best part of Zimbabwe is their border on the Zambia side of things, you have got to see Victoria Falls it's amazing and there's a 5 star hotel there so you can stay the night too.
> 
> Hoping to see you in Africa,
> MiSsY sOx,


Thanks for answering all my ?s. and yeahh i hopee to comee some time!


----------



## Tan-Tan

ky_grl:) said:


> Thanks for answering all my ?s. and yeahh i hopee to comee some time!


Sure thing if you have any other questions just ask,

Bye for now,
MiSsY sOx awprint:


----------



## ky_grl:)

Tan-Tan said:


> Sure thing if you have any other questions just ask,
> 
> Bye for now,
> MiSsY sOx awprint:


ohkay, thanks!


----------



## Tan-Tan

Sure, I get people asking about where I live and stuff like that quite often.

awprint:MiSsY sOx:cat:


----------



## traditionalbow

you sound kool btw ur two years and twenty-nine days younger than me thats a laugh. can I be ur friend too?


----------



## mathewsbows22

you kiilled anything with your bow down there?


----------



## Tan-Tan

mathewsbows22 said:


> you kiilled anything with your bow down there?


Nope not yet, I still need to work on some aspects of my shooting before I do something stupid like wound something and then regret it for the rest of my life...

awprint:MiSsY sOx


----------



## Tan-Tan

traditionalbow said:


> you sound kool btw ur two years and twenty-nine days younger than me thats a laugh. can I be ur friend too?


Yes of course, all friends are welcome with a smile and I actually get along better with people older than me for some reason, so not to worry about the gap....=]

awprint: MiSsY sOx :cat:


----------



## BigBuckStinger

hey i am only 8 i no it is hard to beleve my dad showed me this website i live in minnasota.:shade:


ps where are you going for your trip.:secret:


----------



## BigBuckStinger

tan-tan what is chrismas like over there?:star:


----------



## kegan

BigBuckStinger said:


> hey i am only 8 i no it is hard to beleve my dad showed me this website i live in minnasota.:shade:
> 
> 
> ps where are you going for your trip.:secret:


Are you using your dad's account by any chance?


----------



## Tan-Tan

BigBuckStinger said:


> hey i am only 8 i no it is hard to beleve my dad showed me this website i live in minnasota.:shade:
> 
> 
> ps where are you going for your trip.:secret:


Yeah, welcome to AT then =]

And whose trip are we talking about?

:cat: MiSsY sOx awprint:


----------



## Tan-Tan

BigBuckStinger said:


> tan-tan what is chrismas like over there?:star:


:fish1:Well... I dont do the whole "Christmas" thing my family sorta has other opinions so lets change the subject shall we?

Sorry but I cant tell you much because nothing much changes this time of year except the street decorations, Summer comes along and everyone gets and gives pressies then there are always religious speeches and stuff on the T.V. and in the church. It's the same every year.

Does that answer the question?

:cat: MiSsY sOx awprint:
awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> :fish1:Well... I dont do the whole "Christmas" thing my family sorta has other opinions so lets change the subject shall we?
> 
> Sorry but I cant tell you much because nothing much changes this time of year except the street decorations, Summer comes along and everyone gets and gives pressies then there are always religious speeches and stuff on the T.V. and in the church. It's the same every year.
> 
> Does that answer the question?
> 
> :cat: MiSsY sOx awprint:
> awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​awprint:​


What sort of beliefs do you have if I may be so intrusive?

I'm not trying to be rude- I'm not Christian myself.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> What sort of beliefs do you have if I may be so intrusive?
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude- I'm not Christian myself.


The scary thing is that I dont even know and if I was to explain it to you I would probably offend many people and I'm a peacekeeper so I'd rather not.

No hard feelings.

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> The scary thing is that I dont even know and if I was to explain it to you I would probably offend many people and I'm a peacekeeper so I'd rather not.
> 
> No hard feelings.
> 
> :cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


Hahaha. Don't worry, I'm in the same boat. I highly doubt anyone would take it offensively anyway. But I fully understand.

Do you do anyhting special for your New Year's?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Hahaha. Don't worry, I'm in the same boat. I highly doubt anyone would take it offensively anyway. But I fully understand.
> 
> Do you do anyhting special for your New Year's?


Nope nothing out of the ordinary... Just a glass of champaigne each-family tradition. :darkbeer: :wink:

MiSsY sOx awprint:


----------



## kegan

A tradition's a tradition. 

Have you found any time for shooting lately?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> A tradition's a tradition.
> 
> Have you found any time for shooting lately?


Yeah I like the idea of people sharing the same activity that your ancestors probably once did. What traditions do you share with your family?

Yes I have had plenty time to shoot my Recurve, I was so proud of myself when I shot a 339 out of 600 on a league night, since it is my highest score with a recurve. The distance was only 20yrds but it's the consistancey that I was proud of

You know I've just had a thought... Has anyone here thought of actually naming there bow/s? I mean like a person's name instead of the code name that they were given in the factories.

:cat:
MiSsY sOxawprint:
awprint:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​awprint:


----------



## kegan

For traditions, our family only has a few- like listenning to a cassete of "A Christmas Carol" on Christmas eve and listenning to "Alyss's Resturaunt" on the radio on Thanksgiving. You haev any other traditions?

Improvemnt is improvement- no matter how small! Do you have any photos of your recurve, or you shooting it?

Since I build my bows, I usually name them. My current osage longbow is named "FireStick", a simple flatbow I did a while ago was named "Jane" (as in plain jane), a temporary bow I made over the summer was named "NoNonsense", among others. Each name reflects the bow.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> For traditions, our family only has a few- like listenning to a cassete of "A Christmas Carol" on Christmas eve and listenning to "Alyss's Resturaunt" on the radio on Thanksgiving. You haev any other traditions?
> 
> Improvemnt is improvement- no matter how small! Do you have any photos of your recurve, or you shooting it?
> 
> Since I build my bows, I usually name them. My current osage longbow is named "FireStick", a simple flatbow I did a while ago was named "Jane" (as in plain jane), a temporary bow I made over the summer was named "NoNonsense", among others. Each name reflects the bow.


Aaww, those traditions are cool and yeah we have other traditions, we always go to my uncle's house and we used to watch "Dinner for one" on the TV on New Years Eve but I think they cancelled that show. Other than that I dont think we have any other wierd ones, haha.

No sorry, I don't think there are any photos of me with my recurve but they can be arranged In fact now that I think about it there is one but I don't have it. There was a lady who came to the Black Hawk Archery shop looking to write an article about the sport and her friend took a picture of my Dad and I shooting for the display of the article. The article comes out in March in a local magazine, so if I don't get a picture between now and then, then I'll scan and post that one.:tongue:

And I like the names you've given your bows they're cute... Yeah, my recurve has a name too. I called it Cassandra because the bow is very posh looking but with character and I thought that name suited it/her...haha

:cocktail:MiSsY sOx:awprint:


----------



## kegan

That's really cool. It's little traditions like those that are the best in my opinion.

Sounds good, I saw the photo of you shooting your compound, thought it would be really neat to see you in action with your recurve. Sorry, I'm a sucker for the curves of a traiditional bow.

Thank you! I usually jsut let the names come to me. I typically know them before the bow's done- so the name's sort of pick themselves. And that's a wonderful name, and it's cool to see it has such meaning behind it.

Do you shoot barebow with your recurve or use a sight?


----------



## Charne'

*any1 wanna be my friend???*

:wav: Hey peps im new to AT my name is Charne' I am 9 and I also live in S.A. My sister is Tan-Tan,my dad is Spatan and my mom is Spatan's Lady so the WHOLE family is here.PLEASE can some1 talk to me







Charne' :cocktail: :wav: awprint:


----------



## kegan

Charne' said:


> :wav: Hey peps im new to AT my name is Charne' I am 9 and I also live in S.A. My sister is Tan-Tan,my dad is Spatan and my mom is Spatan's Lady so the WHOLE family is here.PLEASE can some1 talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charne' :cocktail: :wav: awprint:


tell us about what you shoot, most of us pric up our ears at that .


----------



## Charne'

*what I shoot*

I started shooting a recurve when I was 3 but I might be starting to shoot a bandit IF my dad allows me to.









Charne' :wav: :teeth:


----------



## kegan

Wow, you certainly got an easrly start! I started shooting sticks with string on the ends when I was little... and just never grew out of it! I build my own longbows. Do you know weight are you shooting? 

Do you have any photos of your bow? I asked your sister if she had any photos of herself shooting her recurve.


----------



## Charne'

*My draw weight*

Yeah I know I saw him shooting so I asked him if he wouldn't mind getting me a bow and he said yes. So I did start shooting when I was small. The draw weight of my bandit is about 16# and I don't think I have any photo's of my bow but I'll ask my mom.






Charne' :wav: :teeth: :cocktail:


----------



## kegan

Veyr cool! Lightweight bows build the best shooting form.


----------



## Tan-Tan

Okie dokie, here are the pictures I promised, I remembered that I had them on facebook... The girl in pink is Kelly and the guy's name is Rory, I'm standing in the middle...the bow I'm shooting is my old recurve. And the bow propped up in the front in the bottom photo belongs to Charne'. 

Yeah I love the names of your longbows mine also just came to me...cool hey, and my new bow, Cassandra, is set up with a sight and full of stabillizers but I do love to shoot her barebow when we're just messing around at the club.

Missy Soxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Very nice pictures, thank you Tammy! Your form seems excellent as well (your release seems really good- like my brother's. I'm so jealous!).

And thank you- I try to pick good ones for them. I've got a number of bows in the works right now (trying to get a new bow for myself) and one bow- a simple Elm American longbow- seems to be gunning for the name "Shadow", as that was the name of our old dog. Sorta helped me get through some trouble, working on it, just like talking to Shadow used to help. 

What sort of bows are those recurves? The look alot like some of the PSE heritage series?


----------



## traditionalbows

or the buck-eye series


----------



## Tan-Tan

Not sure about Rory's but mine is a Regim Mavrick 30lbs and Kelly's is an Internature Bullseye 20lbs(The bow I described in the first post of this thread). Kelly's and mine are barebow but Rory's isn't(as you can see in the picture)

awprint:*MiSsY sOx*


----------



## kegan

That's cool. I'm not sure but it seems that most lower weight recurves like that are all made by one company, and sold to individuals companies. But I've really no idea lol.

How far can you shoot barebow Tammy?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> That's cool. I'm not sure but it seems that most lower weight recurves like that are all made by one company, and sold to individuals companies. But I've really no idea lol.
> 
> How far can you shoot barebow Tammy?


Accurately, only up to 30m and in-accurately but actually hit the target then probably up to 50m...but I've never actually thought of trying long distance with a barebow..thanks for that idea I'll try it on the farm range later this month then I'll give you the results as soon as I possibly can...I'm also interested to know:smile:

awprint:MiSsY sOx:cat:


----------



## kegan

I was jsut curious. I shoot split-vision (gap shooting) and can hit accurately out to 40 yards, and semi-regularly up to almost 60 yards at times. 

I'll go do the conversion and get back to you lol.


----------



## kegan

Lol. Alright, so I can shoot profficiently out to 36.5 m, and with practice and good gear out to almost 55 m. Neat to see the conversions.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Lol. Alright, so I can shoot profficiently out to 36.5 m, and with practice and good gear out to almost 55 m. Neat to see the conversions.


Yeah...and I totally understood that. But shooting like that at those distances is really great

:slice:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Yeah...and I totally understood that. But shooting like that at those distances is really great
> 
> :slice:MiSsY sOxawprint:


Sorry lol. Barebow I can shoot out to 36.5 m. With more frequent practice, like over the summer, and a good bow/arrows, I can shoot accurately out to 55m. Better?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Sorry lol. Barebow I can shoot out to 36.5 m. With more frequent practice, like over the summer, and a good bow/arrows, I can shoot accurately out to 55m. Better?


Oh ok cool man Haha yeah now I'm not so lost. Wait a sec, you said "good bow/arrows"... do you also make your own arrows?

awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Oh ok cool man Haha yeah now I'm not so lost. Wait a sec, you said "good bow/arrows"... do you also make your own arrows?
> 
> awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:
> awprint:​awprint:
> awprint:​


I amke all my own stuff. Bows, arrows, quivers, shooting glove, bracer, etc. Heck, my rbother even made the rack we hang them on! The only thing we buy is broadheads, and that's because I haven't gotten a good, durable enough design yet!

If I bought my arrows I'd bet I wouldn't have the same problems. Carbons, aluminums, and store-bought wood arrows are alot striaghter and less variable than the birch dowels I make up!


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> I amke all my own stuff. Bows, arrows, quivers, shooting glove, bracer, etc. Heck, my rbother even made the rack we hang them on! The only thing we buy is broadheads, and that's because I haven't gotten a good, durable enough design yet!
> 
> If I bought my arrows I'd bet I wouldn't have the same problems. Carbons, aluminums, and store-bought wood arrows are alot striaghter and less variable than the birch dowels I make up!


Haha just keep practising...you'll get it eventually. (good luck with that)

Missy Sox


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Haha just keep practising...you'll get it eventually. (good luck with that)
> 
> Missy Sox


Thanks.

Tammy, what sort of practice do you do with your bows? YOu seem to be a target-gal, and being a hunter I just go stump shooting. What sort of shooting do you do?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tammy, what sort of practice do you do with your bows? YOu seem to be a target-gal, and being a hunter I just go stump shooting. What sort of shooting do you do?


Hey Kegan,

I just shoot at targets on an indoor range every Tuesday and Thursday, quite late though, so we shoot till we're tired, then we go home We generally shoot small colour targets. We also go to the farm once a month to do field archery But I'm sure I've told you this before.

awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Hey Kegan,
> 
> I just shoot at targets on an indoor range every Tuesday and Thursday, quite late though, so we shoot till we're tired, then we go home We generally shoot small colour targets. We also go to the farm once a month to do field archery But I'm sure I've told you this before.
> 
> awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:
> awprint:​awprint:
> awprint:​


Okay. let's pretend I'm completely stupid and don't know what field archery is. What is it?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Okay. let's pretend I'm completely stupid and don't know what field archery is. What is it?


Sure thing, field archery is where you walk from target to target, shoot 4-6 arrows, score, draw your arrows, walk to the next target and start again this goes on for a round of 14 tagrets then we take a break and then shoot the next 14 targets:darkbeer: We shoot navy blue and white targets of varying sizes depending on the distances.
:slice:

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:
awprint:
awprint:​awprint:
awprint:​


----------



## kegan

Sounds like alot of fun. Could you take some photos of it?


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Sounds like alot of fun. Could you take some photos of it?


Yeah sure I think I could arrange something for you, but it will take a while before I can post them and I owe you some anyway so I godda deal with those first.:zip:

awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Yeah sure I think I could arrange something for you, but it will take a while before I can post them and I owe you some anyway so I godda deal with those first.:zip:
> 
> awprint:MiSsY sOx:slice:


Thanks Tammy, I'm looking forward to them!

I learned I can do a new trick this morning! I can shoot backwards into a target using a mirror.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> Thanks Tammy, I'm looking forward to them!
> 
> I learned I can do a new trick this morning! I can shoot backwards into a target using a mirror.


Jee Wiz, how did you get that right? Sounds cool anyway. And what happened to all the other archers that used to post on this thread? Don't you think it's a little boring chatting between the two of us? Where did everyone go?

MiSsY sOx


----------



## kegan

Tan-Tan said:


> Jee Wiz, how did you get that right? Sounds cool anyway. And what happened to all the other archers that used to post on this thread? Don't you think it's a little boring chatting between the two of us? Where did everyone go?
> 
> MiSsY sOx


I saw it on a video and was like, hey- I can do that lol.

People seem to get bored or not have anyhting to say. Same happens on my 'selfbows' playground.


----------



## Tan-Tan

kegan said:


> I saw it on a video and was like, hey- I can do that lol.
> 
> People seem to get bored or not have anyhting to say. Same happens on my 'selfbows' playground.


We'll have to make it a little more interesting then.... And what video is this that you're talkig about? Can you send me the link?

MiSsY sOx awprint:


----------



## kegan

Haha, that we will! 

I don't have a link, but it might be on youtube. Look for 'Byron Ferguson'

I saw it on his "Incredible Shots vol. 2" DVD. Really interesting!


----------



## Irishrobin

this thread is goin strong, tan-tan pm sent want to know more about the bow hunting. bow hunting is illegal in ireland. its so unfair .
im on hotmail add me [email protected]


----------



## Tan-Tan

Irishrobin said:


> this thread is goin strong, tan-tan pm sent want to know more about the bow hunting. bow hunting is illegal in ireland. its so unfair .
> im on hotmail add me [email protected]


Hi Jonny,

Thank you for posting on my thread. OMG hunting is ILLEGAL in Ireland? Ah shame man what a bummer. And yeah you might have to wait two or three days before he replies because we go to Nationals tomorrow and only return on Sunday afternoon so my Dad would probably only check his mail on Monday 30 of March 2009.

TaNz


----------



## Buck-Bomb

I am 12 years old and I would like to be your friend:shade:


----------



## Tan-Tan

Buck-Bomb said:


> I am 12 years old and I would like to be your friend:shade:


Hey there,

Sure thing, I'd like to be your friend=] But I do have a sister who is 10 now and I know that she's dying to meet people so look up Charne' and get chatting :]

Nice meeting you,
TaNz


----------

